# Wisconsin Amateur Trial



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm thrown birds in the open right now, were still the first series.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got very abbreviated results on the 2nd series of the Derby. 16 called back for the 3rd series! So sorry that's all I have. Anyone have more complete callbacks on any of the stakes?


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

So how far did the derby get today?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

2,3,4,8,10,11,12,19,22,23,24,25,27,33,34,35,40,41,46,47,48,49,51,53,55,60,61,66,68,69

30 Total


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations ErinsEdge (Nancy P) on Erins Edge Roadhouse Ride Em's second place in the Q. Rider is QAA at 2 years old! Woohoo!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

That is just wonderful! So happy for you, Nancy! Even sweeter, when you are also the breeder...
Good dog, Rider!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yahoo Nancy!!!

Andy


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go, Nancy and Rider, what a sweet success as both breeder and owner!!!!! Must be something in that Wisconsin water after all, eh? ;-)


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations ErinsEdge (Nancy P) on Erins Edge Roadhouse Ride Em's second place in the Q. Rider is QAA at 2 years old! Woohoo!


Oh Yes Yea alright Ryder and Nancy! 

Congrats! 

Woohoo, way to go on QAA for Ryder and his second place finish at the Qual!

I am so very happy for you and Ryder!
. . .


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open: 10 to the watermarks - sorry no numbers. Starts at 8:00 a.m. at the new property.

Amateur: 33 back to land blind: Starts at 7:30 at the club house. 
1, 4, 5, 7-11, 15-19, 21-27, 29-32, 35-36, 40-41, 45, 47, 51, 55


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Let's hear it for Nancy and Ryder!!!!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely! Nancy and Ryder have done the job! What more can you ask from all the heartache and effort that go into breeding and trialing. My hat is off to you!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations ErinsEdge (Nancy P) on Erins Edge Roadhouse Ride Em's second place in the Q. Rider is QAA at 2 years old! Woohoo!


WOW!! We were at the Am and then on Bobby patrol so never got anywhere near the Q today. 

WAYTOGO Nancy and Ryder and Dave - that's pretty special considering where he came from


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations ErinsEdge (Nancy P) on Erins Edge Roadhouse Ride Em's second place in the Q. Rider is QAA at 2 years old! Woohoo!


Way to go!!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Let's hear it for Nancy and Ryder!!!!!!


Congrats, Nancy and Ryder!!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone have the derby results?


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open Results
1st 55 Jazzy/Curtis 
2nd. 66 Minnie/Attar
3rd. 35 Moses/Curtis
4th. 23 Roxie/Voigt
RJ. 11 Hawk/Corteen

Jams. 8,40,49,51,69. 

Congrats to all!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open-
Open-
1st-Jazzy- curtis- mcgee
2nd- minnie- attar- purtell
3rd- moses- curtis- landau
4th- roxie- voight- bensin
Rj- hawk- corteen
Jam- honor bledsoe, emmy clamme, spot kampo, flip wilke, rainy strackbein


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Bill Landau and Wayne Curtis on another placement. Needs 1/2 more point for an Fc.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Amateur:
1st- chief kampo
2nd- minnie purtell
3d- annie castineyra (sergio)
4th- roxie benson
Rj- rudi corteen
Jams: whisper wellnitz, jet powers, chisum fraser, babe schuett, kicker powers, boogie mcleod, ruckus bledsoe


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I think that gives Chief his AFC


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats to Win and Susie Purtell and Minnie on her FC Title!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Congrats Susan! There at the end of the day with both boys!! Woo hoo......so close.

WRL


----------



## Echo41725 (Jul 25, 2004)

anyone have derby results?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> Amateur:
> 1st- chief kampo
> 2nd- minnie purtell
> 3d- annie castineyra (sergio)
> ...


 A big congratulation to Mr. Fred Kampo and Chief for that win and a Jam with Spot in the Open. Job well done. Great weekend.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> I think that gives Chief his AFC


Yes, Chief Kampo's win finished his AFC, and qualified for the Nat Am. Also, Minnie Purtell's 2nd in the Open finished her FC, (at age 10, I love it!), and then she placed 2nd in the Am. Congrats to Winn, Susie and Andy for a great weekend. 

And way to go for Jazzy, Marsha's new dog, and Wayne, Terri and Fox Hollow - a special moment for all of them.


----------



## Marsha McGee (Apr 1, 2011)

All of you who finished that Amateur deserve a big round of applause. It was tough. Congrats to all! Some of us are still thinking....that damn tree! Thanks for all the kind words on Jazzy, and thanks to Wayne! Nice to be on the wings of an eagle on occasion....Damn tree


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice job Susan, to be at the end with both of your boys!!!


----------



## Cindy Read (Nov 13, 2004)

Does anyone have derby results?

Cindy r.


----------



## Denney (Oct 23, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Amateur:
> 1st- chief kampo
> 2nd- minnie purtell
> 3d- annie castineyra (sergio)
> ...


Congrats Susan & Ruckus!!!!!


----------



## Denney (Oct 23, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Open-
> Open-
> 1st-Jazzy- curtis- mcgee
> 2nd- minnie- attar- purtell
> ...


Congrats Susan & Honor!!! Good boy!!!


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

;-)i second the tree thing.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Cindy Read said:


> Does anyone have derby results?
> 
> Cindy r.



Sorry, my girl was in the Derby and I know that she was called back to the last series, but beyond how she did, I do not have results. I am thrilled that Center did a nice job for her first (and mine) Derby. Would love to know the completed results. 

Congratulations to all the dogs, owners and handlers who placed in their stakes. Great job!

Patti


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Derby: now up on EE

22 RMR'S Kick Back TO The Future Sue Dorscheid Sue Dorscheid 1st 24 Mulligan Off The Rainy "T" Thomas Kobach Tom Kobach 2nd 8 Magic Trick's Dominick David Aul Wayne Curtis 3rd 27 3R'S Mister Cross Your T's Richard Reesman Richard Reesman/Ray Voigt 4th 5 Field of Dreams Cody Ridge Rex Brad & Patty LaFave Brad LaFave/Tom Running Jam 6 In The Hunt's Lady Antebellum Douglas Grall Doug Grall Jam 11 Adac's Medicine Man Carl Cada Cada Wamsley Jam 13 Drake's Bay's Wanderer Richard Wilke Rick Wilke/Jim Van Engen Jam 14 Magic Trick's Jaylee David Aul Wayne Curtis Jam 15 Candlewoods He Hula Wahine Don & Mary Bovers Jim Van Engen/Craig Crook/Don Bovers Jam 17 Candlewoods Tequila Express Brian Gardner Lorri Oliver/Cecily Dunlap/Jim VanEngen Jam 18 Field Of Dreams Rangers Little Girl Brad & Patty LaFave Brad LaFave/Rod Pfaff Jam 19 Gosswoods Going Rogue Steve Gossage Dave Ward Jam 23 Genan Ravine Ridge Badger Boy Nannette Hegerty Jim VanEngen Jam


----------

